# YADS aka Yet Another Drill Stop



## Foozer (Jun 4, 2009)

Just a simple gizmo to drill holes to depth. My drill press sorta has a depth stop, untrustworthy. Hundred different ways to achieve the end, drill some holes to a measured depth. Do not want to ruin the part having the holes break out into the outer radius. TaDa quick and dirty, little piece of brass stock, using lathe to cross drill for set screws, tapping, love that spiral fluted tap, and finally in the press ready to go. Still haven't got the distance right on the camera> Score camera 1, Me 0


----------



## 90LX_Notch (Jun 4, 2009)

Foozer - For close shots you have to put the camera into macro mode.


----------



## Foozer (Jun 4, 2009)

90LX_Notch  said:
			
		

> Foozer - For close shots you have to put the camera into macro mode.



Time to (SHUDDER) read the manual


----------



## bentprop (Jun 4, 2009)

An even simpler,but perhaps less accurate method is wrapping a piece of masking tape around the drill at the required height.Yours does look neater though .
Do you use the same size on several drills?I'm wondering if it would effect the balance when drilling fast if the gadget is not central on smaller drills.


----------



## Foozer (Jun 4, 2009)

bentprop  said:
			
		

> An even simpler,but perhaps less accurate method is wrapping a piece of masking tape around the drill at the required height.Yours does look neater though .
> Do you use the same size on several drills?I'm wondering if it would effect the balance when drilling fast if the gadget is not central on smaller drills.



Tape works, has a tendency to creep up with my heavy hands. Used a similar gizmo at Boeing, spring loader affair. Even at 6000 rpm with a 6 inch 40 bit no real wobble problem.

Just one size per tap drill, make em as I go along. Piecing together sets, starting tap, bottoming tap, tap drill, clearance drill, drill stop, you know too many gadgets but nice to have around when the call comes.


----------



## itowbig (Jun 7, 2009)

you can never have to many gadgets ever. i need a few hundred more


----------



## Foozer (Jun 7, 2009)

itowbig  said:
			
		

> you can never have to many gadgets ever. i need a few hundred more



So many gadgets, so few brain cells to keep track of them all, Now where is that hammer hiding


----------

